# TP-Link TL-WN321G not working



## k4m (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello everybody.

I have my USB WiFi card WN321g v4 and loaded the rum(4) driver. When I put in card to laptop, *ifconfig* doesn't show any rum interface (only em0 - Ethernet card, lo0 loopback, and pflog0).\

My FreeBSD is 8.2-REALESE, rum, wlan, wlan_amrr, uhci, ohci, ehci built into kernel.

/boot/loader.conf:

```
if_rum_load="YES"
```

*dmesg* output contains only one line:

```
ugen3.2: <Ralink> at usbus 3
```

Is anybody able to help me?


----------



## k4m (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, my bad. According to http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20322, I have to use the rum(4) driver, but it is proper for RT2501 chipset. Version 4 of WN321g has RT2070 chipset, hence, 
	
	



```
if_run_load="YES"
```
 is a valid line in the loader.conf file.

Close or delete thread please.


----------

